# Way to skinny azureus



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

hello all .. 

I have a issue with one of my blue azureus .. i have 3 of them all from the same clutch and all were brought home together about 6 months ago .. 

of the 3, 2 of them have grown very nicely and seem to be healthy as can be ... that being said number 3 unfortunately has not grown at all and can NOT hold weight.. 

number 3 is now in quarantine because im affraid its sick and has something wrong with it.. assuming its time is coming because of how small this frog is i still must ask if there are any tips you all could give me on how to try and help this frog ... 

the frog eats every single day. 

fruit flys supplemented with repashy calcium plus everyday and vitamin A twice a month. 

along with the fruit flys i have now been feeding springtales by the dozens.. 

this frog eats and eats but wont gain any sort of weight at all.. the other 2 frogs have grown tremendously in weight and overall size. 

ill attach some pictures of all 3 frogs its clear as day witch one is of concern .. 

the quarantine is 5 1/2 gallon live planted just as a vivarium would be 

thanks for reading i hope someone can offer some advice


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

How long has it been in quarantine/separated from the rest of the group?

I have had to separate frogs from grow out groups, or other groups due to them losing weight, or growing at a slower rate than the rest of their sibs. Most of the time I attribute it to aggression or intimidation. Most of the time they recover and improve after I separate them. But every once in a while I will get a frog that refuses to improve despite my best efforts and care.


----------



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

varanoid said:


> How long has it been in quarantine/separated from the rest of the group?
> 
> I have had to separate frogs from grow out groups, or other groups due to them losing weight, or growing at a slower rate than the rest of their sibs. Most of the time I attribute it to aggression or intimidation. Most of the time they recover and improve after I separate them. But every once in a while I will get a frog that refuses to improve despite my best efforts and care.



frogs been in quarantine for two weeks now.. doesn't seem to have put any weight on yet if that may look skinnier .. eats like crazy though thats why its frustrating


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

You can try feeding it some fruit fly larvae and see if that helps


----------



## Spuddy (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes I definitely recommend feeding fruit fly larvae. 

Or miniature waxworms if you can get hold of any, not sure if you can get them in your country.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I would have a vet look at the fecals. Sounds like a heavy parasite load to me. 

Because you are having problems with sick frogs from two groups, would you be willing to share the name of the breeder you purchased them from? There is one dart frog business with an individual who has a bad reputation for selling sick frogs as their main breeder. I'm curious if your frogs came from them.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you, that rules out who I was thinking of. I wouldn't consider it odd that only one in each group is having problems. Frogs in groups have a social dynamic and your sick frogs of each group are likely lowest in the social ladder. Stress suppresses the immune system. I would contact a local vet and have them run fecals. You may end up having to deworm all of your frogs.


----------



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

im kind of thinking its a parasite as well... 

my azureus came from a local reptile shop.. very well known and i wouldnt put the blame on them.. im not sure if they breed there or somebody brings the frogs in.. i would assume someone brings them in.. that being said i cant tell u a name of there breeder .. i can tell u that with the high volume selection i picked the 3 out of. i suppose it wouldnt be to supprising to me for one to be sick ... 

im no expert and am fairly new to all of this as well so it could be my fault.. doubtful but could be ... as said before my other azureus are fine and thriving along with my 2 Santa isabels all from the same place ... 

my Terribilis came from a reptile show from a local only breeder .. in fact im not even to sure he considers himself as a breeder, i think he just raised these up and was trying to make some cash .. he mainly sells plants and microphauna .. so him being the bad breeder ur speaking of is highly unlikely as well 








Okapi said:


> I would have a vet look at the fecals. Sounds like a heavy parasite load to me.
> 
> Because you are having problems with sick frogs from two groups, would you be willing to share the name of the breeder you purchased them from? There is one dart frog business with an individual who has a bad reputation for selling sick frogs as their main breeder. I'm curious if your frogs came from them.


----------



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

lost the little guy today came home and found him.. sad moment.. first frog ive lost .. i suppose it happens to us all at some point .. rip little guy


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. You did all you could once you knew that there was a problem. I would definitely get fecals done on the rest of them just to be safe. I hope your injured terribilis fares better for you.


----------



## Austins_Blues (Jun 10, 2018)

that being said i will be fecal testing all other frogs he was with to make sure they are healthy.. 

is it necessary / should I redo the old vivarium he was in incase of contamination of parasites? as far as his quarantine tank goes everything in it is gone and out of here im not risking any of it.. i kept the tank itself and itll be bleached out and cleaned


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Austins_Blues said:


> that being said i will be fecal testing all other frogs he was with to make sure they are healthy..
> 
> is it necessary / should I redo the old vivarium he was in incase of contamination of parasites? as far as his quarantine tank goes everything in it is gone and out of here im not risking any of it.. i kept the tank itself and itll be bleached out and cleaned


If they test positive it would be best to keep them in a quarantine tank while you deworm them until they test negative and then set them up in a brand new vivarium. There would be too great of a risk that they would just become reinfected in a vivarium that they were in when passing parasite eggs.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Test for parasites first. If there are parasites, then yes, redo the viv. If no parasites, no need to redo.


----------

